# [Resolved] The source filter for this file could not be loaded



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Can someone explain to me what "The source filter for this file could not be loaded" means?

I'm getting this error msg when I try to view a MPG file.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry... should mention I get this msg when using Microsoft Media Player, version 9.0


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Try this:

Windows Media Player Invalid File Format Error Message


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Brilliant... I found my solution on the page.

I downloaded the newest something or another and it worked!!

THANK YOU!!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

:up:

Glad to help

and

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]


----------

